# Боли и постоянный хруст в грудном отделе



## panko13 (18 Июн 2018)

Добрый день, прошу помочь, не знаю что и делать.

Постоянно щелчки и боли в грудном отделе(когда глубоко вдыхаю, когда "расправляю" плечи(если плечи "расправил" и фиксирую их положение, то щелчков нету), причем в минуту может быть 20-40 таких щелчков, так же в районе сочленения ребер и позвоночника(район левой лопатки) боль - как будто в кость что то впивается, но в основном боль аля "синяк" или ушиб. При вращении тазом и грудной клеткой в разных осях появляется неконтролируемый "вдох" легкими и боль с задней части ребра и спины переходит на переднюю часть в район мечевидного отростка. Так не при пальпации ребра я могу его двигать(надавливание большим пальцем в район между грудью и подмышечной впадиной)(на правой стороне такого нету, ребра жестко фиксированы). Так же если тяну шею вверх а лопатки вниз-в грудном отделе постоянно хруст. 

При пальпации позвоночника в этой области такое ощущение что какие то сухожилии или мышцы уплотнены и "проскакивают". Так же по ночам бывает апноэ и иногда просыпаюсь от того что не хватает воздуха(в основном ночью). Хрустит весь позвоночник, но в других отделах и суставах не так часто и нету боли. После сна боль утихает ,потягиваюсь и вся спина очень сильно хрустит.
Описываю все так лишь по той причине, что обошел очень много врачей у нас в Беларуси, но везде "развод" и ничем не помогают, хотя мне нужна хотя бы диагностика. Местные неврологи которые в республиканской травматологичке-к ним на прием только в инвалидном кресле, что не очень то и хочется, больше к ним никак на осмотреть не попасть , в частных клиниках постоянно какие то "шарики", заряженные электродами и прочую ересь пытаются продать, на мой вопрос что так болит-наверное остеохондроз.

Так же был у мануальщика- вроде как самый "крутой" в Беларуси, похрустел мной, легче стало на 2 недели а потом еще хуже. Скажите, очень хочу избавиться от этого кошмара, начинаю уже думать о всяких онкологиях и прочем(понимаю что уже скоро к неврологу надо будет с такими темпами).
Есть куча старых анализов, могу отправить если необходимо, но понимаю что лучше сдать все по новой, т.к. мрт последнее 1.5 назад делал.когда не было таких болей но был хруст. замечаю что щелчки и боль связаны как то с ЖКТ, т.к. если практикую суточное голодание-болей и хрустов почти нету.
Буду очень признателен если вы сможете мне помочь, назначите какие анализы и обследования пройти,либо у Вас есть контакты ,к кому в РБ можно обратиться.Понимаю что это все не бесплатно( я имею ввиду ваше время). Очень нужна помощь специалиста, заранее спасибо.

МРТ делал недавно,всего отдела, но боли помимо позвоночника,еще и в реберно-позвоночных сочленениях. Помогите пожалуйста, нету сил ,устал от болей.
МРТ загрузил на облачный сервис. https://www.sendspace.com/file/3olmg3


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2018)

Про хруст.
Почитайте про бурсит подлопаточной мышцы или сразу про "лопаточный хруст" - хрустящий антескапулярный бурсит.


----------



## panko13 (18 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый, прочитал, совсем не мое, я когда ложусь на пол и делаю скручивания или пресс, то ощущаю ка щёлкают и смещаются позвонки, причём в грудном, шейном и поясничном.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (18 Июн 2018)

@panko13, здравствуйте! Есть ли у вас на теле чувствительные точки (сильно болезненные при нажатии) в местах как на рисунке https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фибромиалгия справа?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2018)

panko13 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый, прочитал, совсем не мое, я когда ложусь на пол и делаю скручивания или пресс, то ощущаю как щёлкают и смещаются позвонки, причём в грудном, шейном и поясничном.


Не очень возможно.


----------



## panko13 (18 Июн 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, добрый,нету


----------



## alexx2020 (18 Июн 2018)

@panko13, у меня тоже самое, сейчас острый период прошёл,тоже связано с питанием,я отказался от сигарет и жаренной еды , больше фруктов и овощей,соблюдая эти правила чувствую себя идеально,что-то с обменом веществ, пища вредная сейчас, нужно правильно питаться больше гулять и ждать , других вариантов нет, позвоночник это следствие, многие врачи тоже удивлялись моим рассказам, кроме некоторых, поэтому приходится делать что помогает.


----------



## panko13 (19 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не очень возможно.


Подскажите,вы не могли бы посмотреть МРТ? Сейчас появляются новые симтомы-немеет рука слева.
Может необходимо проверить внутренние органы? Я проверял, но все же-в селезенке кальцинат,в печени кальцинат,ЖКХ- язва 12-перстной кишки(минимальная), немного опущена левая почка. Скажите, уже незнаю что и думать, может проблема не в позвоночнике?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2018)

Немеет рука от кальцинатов в селезенке?!

Опишите онемение.
И сделайте пробу.
Встаньте к стене спиной и поднимите и опустите руки вверх и Вниз, вдоль по стене. Хрустит?


----------



## panko13 (19 Июн 2018)

Онемение бывает периодически, просто как будто отлежал руку, проба-хруст разово появляется, потом нету.
Скажите, у меня воспалились лимфоузлы по левой стороне(шея и надключиччные) может ли быть такое что воспаленный лимфоузел в средостении содает дискомформ и "хруст" или "щелчек" из за него?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2018)

panko13 написал(а):


> Онемение бывает периодически, просто как будто отлежал руку, проба-хруст разово появляется, потом нету.


То есть как у всех.


panko13 написал(а):


> Скажите, у меня воспалились лимфоузлы по левой стороне(шея и надключиччные) может ли быть такое что воспаленный лимфоузел в средостении содает дискомформ и "хруст" или "щелчек" из за него?


Это другое заболевание.
Важнее хруста.


----------



## panko13 (21 Июн 2018)

Добрый день, @Доктор Ступин, скажите где можно найти врача, который реально поможет ,  я готов заплатить, но только за результат,  потому что у меня уже складывается впечатление что кругом разводилы, со знаниями, настолько ограниченными, что любые жалобы пытаются подвести под то, что знают, а знаний сильно ограничены...  Буду признателен за информацию, какие ещё обследования пройти

И еще, может как то поможет, раз в 3-4 месяца сдаю анализ крови( общий и развёрнутый) всегда повышен кфк, сердце проверил 1000 раз , может ли это быть связано с болью в мышце слева и хрустом? Так же левые ребра, если их поддевать сверху живота- двигаются, правые-нет


----------



## Айрат (12 Янв 2019)

Братья по недугу, нашли решение проблемы??? Я уже подумываю к психиатору поход совершить...


----------



## La murr (12 Янв 2019)

@Айрат, здравствуйте!
Для начала, создайте тему и пообщайтесь со специалистами.


----------

